

Is the U.S. stock market rigged? - rajrao
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/michael-lewis-stock-market-rigged-flash-boys-60-minutes/

======
rajrao
Flash Boys by Michael Lewis: [http://www.amazon.com/Flash-Boys-Michael-
Lewis/dp/0393244660](http://www.amazon.com/Flash-Boys-Michael-
Lewis/dp/0393244660)

Flash Boys is about a small group of Wall Street guys who figure out that the
U.S. stock market has been rigged for the benefit of insiders and that,
post–financial crisis, the markets have become not more free but less, and
more controlled by the big Wall Street banks. Working at different firms, they
come to this realization separately; but after they discover one another, the
flash boys band together and set out to reform the financial markets. This
they do by creating an exchange in which high-frequency trading—source of the
most intractable problems—will have no advantage whatsoever.

------
rajrao
How high frequency traders use advantages of networks that are milliseconds
faster to make millions and the solution was to slow down everyone!

